# Outlook 2007 cannot start cannot open the outlook window



## rainforest123 (Dec 29, 2004)

"Cannot start Microsoft Outlook"
"Cannot open the outlook windoww"
"The set of folders cannot be opened"
"errors have been detected"

Vista

friend of a friend of a friend
Last week, the issue was "fixed" by running scanpst.exe

*BUT* the problem comes back every few days.

Maneuvers considered: 
uninstall Office 2007, including ripping it out 
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/928218/en-us

http://www.thewindowsclub.com/ways-to-uninstall-microsoft-office-2007

Before that drastic step is taken, I'd like your thoughts on fixing the problem.

Thanks.

RF123


----------



## Ziggy1 (Jun 18, 2002)

Hold Ctrl key while opening OL, use HELP > Office Diagnosis to see if it will repair


----------



## rainforest123 (Dec 29, 2004)

Ziggy1: 
Will do.

I forgot to mention that I ran the Office / Outlook Diag tool. 
http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/micr...repair-applications-in-microsoft-office-2007/

I'll have to run it again because I have forgotten the results.

I'll try your steps, too.

Do you know if Office 2007 runs better in a W7 install compared to Vista? 
This PC runs Vista Ultimate, 32 bit, SP? .

RF123


----------



## supapat (Aug 15, 2007)

RF123,

If opening a PST is causing outlook to crash, try creating a new outlook profile to get outlook to open up first, and then add in the mailboxes/exchange server and PST's 1 by 1 until either you have everything back, or you've recreated the crash and know which file is causing it. In XP, go into Control Panel, Mail and then click on profiles. Delete the profile you have and create a new blank one. I don't have anything running Vista now but I imagine the options to get there won't be hugely different.

Keep in mind you will need to know the location of all the PST's and the logon info for all his mailboxes to recreate his profile as it was before.

Hope this helps.


----------



## rainforest123 (Dec 29, 2004)

supapat & Ziggy1:

Thanks for your suggestion, supapat.

I have found more suggestions. 
http://www.howto-outlook.com/faq/outlookdoesntclose.htm
I will check for Outlook 2007 add ons. Who knew? 

Also http://www.msoutlook.info/question/329
scanpst.exe keeps finding issues.

And this
http://www.msoutlook.info/question/268

I'll keep you posted.

Thanks again!

RF123


----------

